# Do you eat endangered species?



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Atlantic Cod - Vulnerable to extinction








Atlantic Halibut - Endangered








Atlantic Salmon - Endangered (ESA)








Bigeye Tuna - Vulnerable to Extinction
Bluefin Tuna - Endangered

[Classifications from IUCN unless stated otherwise]


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Hells no! Only tiger blood.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Fish?! No way. Smelly and horrible.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Polednice said:


> Fish?! No way. Smelly and horrible.











?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Weird, I thought of these fish as commonplace since they are in so many groceries. Perhaps its different on the Pacific coast, maybe the Atlantic varieties aren't what we eat?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

The west would probably only want the cod or the tuna as their own variety of salmon and halibut are beyond top class already so why have anything else. For the record, I don't consume tiger blood.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm partial to Slow Loris and chips, myself.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> I'm partial to Slow Loris and chips, myself.


I actually get it!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I prefer dolphin.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Cows don't smell any more once they're on my plate. Fish do.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Cows don't smell any more once they're on my plate. Fish do.


According to this documentary I watched, not if they are gutted properly, because if the guts are left in there too long, I think that's what gives them the fishy smell. Wild caught salmon from around these parts generally tastes very fresh and not fishy.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I eat Salmon, but it's not like it's every other night. I'd like to know what exactly is not endangered in the oceans today besides garbage?


----------



## aphyrodite (Jan 9, 2012)

Shark fin soup. Just once.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Cows don't smell any more once they're on my plate. Fish do.


To paraphrase Samuel Johnson, "You smell. Fish stink."

As far as I can tell, I do not eat endangered species, but I do sometimes have Pacific salmon. I have not heard that they are endangered.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

mmsbls said:


> To paraphrase Samuel Johnson, "You smell. Fish stink."


I believe Dr. Johnson's command of the language is now somewhat outdated!


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

fish? not after all that dodo ive had.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I'm not too well versed in which animals are endangered, but yeah, I'd eat them. I'm beginning to base my life choices on what will **** off uptights leftists.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

starthrower said:


> I eat Salmon, but it's not like it's every other night. I'd like to know what exactly is not endangered in the oceans today besides garbage?


There are many many species not endangered, is this a serious question? Some species are actually thriving due to our overconsumption of their predators and could do with some overconsumption themselves (only in return for less consumption of others).

Info on specific stocks found here:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2011/jul/21/fishing-ethical-shopping-choices



regressivetransphobe said:


> I'm not too well versed in which animals are endangered, but yeah, I'd eat them. I'm beginning to base my life choices on what will **** off uptights leftists.


You sound like a real dogmatic piece of fun, would you break the law because the law says you cant? Do you have an own opinion on this topic?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd love to get the opportunity to eat swan. Strange how they're protected by law here (also because of some ridiculous ancient tradition swans are owned by the Crown which means that Lizzie II and Corfu Phil could scoff them if they wanted to) but is considered an invasive species elsewhere. I bet it would be given less protection if it was plug-ugly rather than graceful. And if they weren't so loaded up with tuberculosis I'd also like to sample some choice cuts of cutie-wutie badger.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

I believe the only endangered animal I've ever eaten was a whale during a trip to Norway. 
I don't know which whale was it, but its taste resembled beef. I won't eat it again though, it was only one bite driven by curiosity. 
So answering to your question - no, but I might taste it, but will never make it a normal or even occasional meal.
I don't see the point in eating something that might get extinct just because of people wanting to satisfy their taste buds in a "sophisticated"/"gourmet" manner (or even worse -just to "**** off uptights leftists"). 
Culture is a reason as well, but man, some people need to see that things have changed during those past 2000 years.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Couchie said:


> I prefer dolphin.


Good luck with all that mercury!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Chrythes said:


> I believe the only endangered animal I've ever eaten was a whale during a trip to Norway.
> I don't know which whale was it, but its taste resembled beef. I won't eat it again though, it was only one bite driven by curiosity.
> So answering to your question - no, but I might taste it, but will never make it a normal or even occasional meal.
> I don't see the point in eating something that might get extinct just because of people wanting to satisfy their taste buds in a "sophisticated"/"gourmet" manner (or even worse -just to "**** off uptights leftists").
> Culture is a reason as well, but man, some people need to see that things have changed during those past 2000 years.


You ate a whale? Boy, you must be a big fellah and have a hell of an appetite


----------



## aphyrodite (Jan 9, 2012)

elgars ghost said:


> I'd love to get the opportunity to eat swan. Strange how they're protected by law here (also because of some ridiculous ancient tradition swans are owned by the Crown which means that Lizzie II and Corfu Phil could scoff them if they wanted to) but is considered an invasive species elsewhere. I bet it would be given less protection if it was plug-ugly rather than graceful. And if they weren't so loaded up with tuberculosis I'd also like to sample some choice cuts of cutie-wutie badger.


I suppose you should try Foie Gras? You get the liver.

Though I know it's not from swans.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I'm not too well versed in which animals are endangered, but yeah, I'd eat them. I'm beginning to base my life choices on what will **** off uptights leftists.


pretty much sums up the problem - served in a nutshell


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

aphyrodite said:


> I suppose you should try Foie Gras? You get the liver.
> 
> Though I know it's not from swans.


I'd pass on that one - I'm not a fan of offal-derived products that have the consistency of agricultural slurry.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I AM an endangered species !


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

superhorn said:


> I AM an endangered species !


So you eat bits of yourself on occasion? :tiphat:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> So you eat bits of yourself on occasion? :tiphat:


Or he's frightened and offended that others would eat his kind:tiphat: But your explanation is also possible.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

aphyrodite said:


> I suppose you should try Foie Gras? You get the liver.
> 
> Though I know it's not from swans.


*Foie gras* is rather nice and so are the fish listed here endangered our not. Fish can have many little fish babies and within a year or two they would not be in danger of extinction. Pretty simple just cut back on the number of fish caught and introduce a quota system 1 fish per person per week (I get to eat two as I'll be eating *Poledince's*).

Problem solved I await my *Nobel* prize


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I'm not too well versed in which animals are endangered, but yeah, I'd eat them. I'm beginning to base my life choices on what will **** off uptights [sic] leftists.


You are quite welcome to try that if you want to, to test to death the conservative hypothesis that, because nothing _should_ ever change, nothing _can _ever change.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Cows don't smell any more once they're on my plate. Fish do.


The cows _emiellucifuge_ showed you are Holsteins, their meat not likely to be on your plate. Not being beef critturs they won't be in a feedlot - so they smell good.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> The cows _emiellucifuge_ showed you are Holsteins, their meat not likely to be on your plate. Not being beef critturs they won't be in a feedlot - so they smell good.


Cows are very flatulent creatures *Hilly*. There are dairy farms near our summer house and as of today I've yet to encounter a "good" smelling cow be it a bœuf cow or a dairy cow. Unless they end up as gloves and shoes.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Lenfer said:


> Cows are very flatulent creatures *Hilly*. There are dairy farms near our summer house and as of today I've yet to encounter a "good" smelling cow be it a bœuf cow or a dairy cow. Unless they end up as gloves and shoes.


Ah, you urbanites are strange. The flatulence of a herbivore in good health and enjoying a normal diet is not objectionable to a country person. "Aged" manure is another thing altogether.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Ah, you urbanites are strange. The flatulence of a herbivore in good health and enjoying a normal diet is not objectionable to a country person. "Aged" manure is another thing altogether.


I spent a couple of summers as a teenager repairing barns. What was most interesting about it was the opportunity to collect various spiders, and to see, from a high vantage point, anvil-topped thunderstorms.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Fsharpmajor said:


> I spent a couple of summers as a teenager repairing barns. What was most interesting about it was the opportunity to collect various spiders, and to see, from a high vantage point, anvil-topped thunderstorms.


Man, the windows in my uncle's cow barn had some pretty impressive web-spiders in them; close to 3" leg-span. Pale gray with black bands on the legs. Could handle a bumblebee, no problem.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I must say that no, I do not eat any endangered species. Perhaps if human were to become one I'd pick that up.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Cnote11 said:


> I must say that no, I do not eat any endangered species. Perhaps if human were to become one I'd pick that up.


It's been done. 'Long Pig'.


----------

